# Perfect for whacking things with sandpaper



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I think your Review may save others "that don't know better"


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Your base plate is broken. LOL I call that my mouse sander, been using one of them for many years and have always loved it. One time I knocked it off the bench and a little plastic piece under the pad mount broke, after that it wasn't worth a dam for nothing. Took it to the B&D store and they replaced the pad holder for nothing. been good as new ever since, I just make sure it don't hit the floor. LOL


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a B&D sander like that, but in Orange. Hated it too… Have the Ryobi version and it is okay. Good for detail stuff like sanding in corners. Other than that, I don't see a lot of use for it…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently participated on a panel that evaluated tools and commented on those tools to the factory representatives that were present. One of the tools we evaluated was finishing sanders (sometimes referred to as mouse sanders). We each used about 12 different sanders on some real life type situations. I was genuinely surprised at how different the sanders were with respect to feel and effectiveness. Some sanders seemed to just vibrate and they removed very little material. Others were just the opposite. I quickly learned that there is real variety in the quality of different sanders. I can't give a recommendation because every sander I tried was disguised and I only knew them as A, B, C etc.. Nonetheless, I can say that you need to research your sander selection carefully. Ideally you would get to try them out.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is really good information. I've noticed the same characteristics in the mouse sander I have. I've vowed to trade up soon. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## libraryman (Feb 23, 2008)

I got my mouse sander for Christmas a long time ago and it has been stored at the back of a cabinet since new. I recently began removing the "popcorn ceiling texture" from my house room by room as I remodeled my 80's house. After getting the popcorn off I discovered I needed to re-do the drywall taping joints overhead. Sanding the ceiling was frustrating ( hand sanding blocks, a round sanding pad on a pole, etc.) Then I thought of the mouse. I epoxied a short piece of pvc pipe on the back of the mouse near the pad that my shop vac would attach to. Loaded on a sheet of 120 grit and began sanding the ceilings. Wow - joint compound dust was gulped down the vac and my arms didn't protest the very little weight of the mouse. I expected the motor to burn out quickly - two rooms down and still chuggin. Wound up having to use strapping tape to hold the vac pipe on as epoxy didn't hold long on the plastic case. Two more rooms to go - any bets on if it makes it?


----------

